# On the danger of misguided zeal (John Collinges)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2022)

And let me tell you, as there is no more sacred _fire_ than that of _zeal_ when it hath its _due fuel,_ and is exercised in a _just and good cause;_ so there is no more dangerous fire when it hath a _mistaken object._ The zealous soul _runneth,_ and as the man who runneth, if he be in a right way come quicker than another to his journey end; but if he be out of his way, is sooner than another at a further distance from home: So it is with the _zealous spirit._

John Collinges, _A modest plea for the Lord’s Day or rather the sum of the plea made by divines for the Lord’s Day as the Christian Sabbath, against those who contend for the old Sabbath of the seventh day, in order from the creation_ (London, 1669), epistle dedicatory.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

